# Free Dog



## StriperrHunterr

On sage advice I'm reposting this from here:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=838283


After 2 months of having her we're finding out that she's not really been conditioned to being around other dogs. We had a cat we were rehoming and they loved each other. The only other life in the house that the cat would even tolerate, other than me when I was watching TV that is, was that dog.

She and one of our other dogs, the alpha female, occasionally jockey for dominance and it can get quite heated, showing no signs of abating.

So, in order to be fair to all parties involved, we are trying to find a new home for Kaya. She is as sweet as can be, and will often cuddle and nuzzle up with me and my wife, which breeds jealousy with the other two, but if she were an only dog, like she has been for her life before us, she would be just fine.

She's crate trained, house-broken, and knows basic commands like sit, stay, down (both lay down and get down), go to bed (she goes under ours at night), and she can shake. We alternate leaving her, and our other two, out of their crates during the day while we're at work and we've had no issues. She doesn't destroy things, and only chews on her toys. Most of the time she finds a quiet spot in the house and sleeps all day just like the other two. The only time we really use the crate is when new people come over, or when we know a delivery guy is going to be ringing the bell. She doesn't bark or whine when that happens, but she does do the protective barks at night if she hears something that isn't right.

All in all, if she got along with our previous dogs, or if she was our only, there would be no way I would be looking to re-home her.

With that in mind, we would like to find someone who would be willing to take her from us and give her the home that she deserves.

We're looking for someone who:
1) Has had dogs in the past, does not have any at the moment, but wants one.
2) Is looking for a fully grown, but still with puppy-ish energy at times, dog.
3) Has the experience to know how to handle a stubborn dog.
4) Has a good fenced in yard, privacy fencing would be best.
5) She is best when she's managed when she goes outside (i.e. she's not left out there for any real length of time unsupervised, we give them about 3 minutes when we're not out with them and she does well.) I say this because the previous owners mentioned that she likes to Houdini out of the yard, but she's shown no signs of trying to do that with us, and all we have is a kind of chicken wire fence.

We don't have a crate to go with her, but she would be free to that good home, provided that we all get along. We would have to do a meeting prior to agreeing to let her go home with you, so we can see how she reacts to you, and how you react to her, because we want to do right by her.

If you're interested, please PM me and we can get together. If you have other questions, please ask in the thread so we can keep from duplicating questions, if we get that far.

Thanks for reading, and in advance for all of your help. Please feel free to link me up with friends or family of yours, if you are not interested yourself, to help find this sweet girl find her forever home.


----------



## smokey30725

Come on guys, this sweetheart needs a good home. If I didn't have a semi paralyzed beagle to rehab I would take her.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

If anyone can help, please do. She deserves a permanent home.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Bumping again in hopes that someone can help us out.


----------



## elfiii

Somebody take this sweetheart dog and give her a good home.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Guys,
 We really need someone to help us out and either give her a home, or help find her one, soon. 

Please.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Is there anyone that can help us out? Please.


----------



## Crickett

Is she spayed?


----------



## StriperrHunterr

She is. Up to date on all vaccinations as well, and on monthly flea/tick/heartworm preventative.


----------



## Crickett

Thanks. I got a friend that lost her lab to cancer. They've been thinking about getting another dog. The only thing is they don't have a fenced area. They always took their lab out on a leash. They are really good with dogs. Their lab was the most spoiled dog ever. They do have a farm in South Ga that they go to on the weekends. Lots of room to run & a pond to play in. They live in Auburn so they are not far from you.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Crickett said:


> Thanks. I got a friend that lost her lab to cancer. They've been thinking about getting another dog. The only thing is they don't have a fenced area. They always took their lab out on a leash. They are really good with dogs. Their lab was the most spoiled dog ever. They do have a farm in South Ga that they go to on the weekends. Lots of room to run & a pond to play in. They live in Auburn so they are not far from you.



That would be awesome, thank you. 

If they, your friends, can handle a lab on a leash then they'll be able to handle her, too. If they're interested, PM me and I'll give you my number so they can call me.


----------



## Crickett

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> That would be awesome, thank you.
> 
> If they, your friends, can handle a lab on a leash then they'll be able to handle her, too. If they're interested, PM me and I'll give you my number so they can call me.



OK I will. I sent her pics of Kaya. They had Avery, the lab, trained pretty well. Her concern is she doesn't want a puppy to house break. She works during the day & doesn't want to have to worry about house breaking a pup. 

If we didn't already have 5 dogs I would so take her. She's a beautiful dog.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Crickett said:


> OK I will. I sent her pics of Kaya. They had Avery, the lab, trained pretty well. Her concern is she doesn't want a puppy to house break. She works during the day & doesn't want to have to worry about house breaking a pup.
> 
> If we didn't already have 5 dogs I would so take her. She's a beautiful dog.



Thank you. She's crate trained and house broken.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Bump.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Kaya still needs a permanent home, guys. Please help.


----------



## smokey30725

Someone please give this pup a good home. Take one look at her photos and tell me she doesn't deserve a forever home. If I wasn't rehabbing a dog from spinal surgery right now, I would take her in a heartbeat.


----------



## specialk

Have u tried any rescue groups yet?


----------



## StriperrHunterr

specialk said:


> Have u tried any rescue groups yet?



We've contacted every one that we can think of. We've even tried out of state ones. They're all either "full" or, based on her not getting along with our current dog, either tell us that we don't know what we're doing with dogs (I've had a dog in my life continuously since I was 6), or that we just need to put her into a kill shelter and a rescue will pick her up that way. 

We refuse to put her into a kill shelter, she doesn't deserve that, and we do know what we're doing with dogs. We haven't had any further issues once we started really watching how and when they go outside and how they get fed. We've had the normal growling that accompanies play time, and that's it. 

The bottom line, though, still remains the same. We can't have 3 dogs due to the traveling that we do, and she deserves a home on her own since she was the last one to come to us. 

Thanks for asking.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

We're still looking for her permanent home.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

If anyone is still looking at this, she still needs a home please.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Good luck finding a home for the pup.





Is there someone living in your fireplace ???


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good luck finding a home for the pup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there someone living in your fireplace ???



IN the fireplace? Naw. Laundry day. The thing actually in the fireplace is a wrought iron candle holder.


----------



## Jeff C.

Wish I could help, but I've sort of acquired a 3rd myself. My daughter moved back home with hers and we already had two.

Hope you all find her a home soon!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Jeff C. said:


> Wish I could help, but I've sort of acquired a 3rd myself. My daughter moved back home with hers and we already had two.
> 
> Hope you all find her a home soon!



Thanks.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Bump


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Well, it's been a month since the last bump and things have improved a great deal. There's no more growling, and we've had no further incidents. Still, we're trying to find her a permanent home because we've realized that 3 dogs is too much for us. 

So, if there is anyone interested, or know someone who might be, please let me know. 

Thanks.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

We're still looking for her permanent home, if anyone's interested.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Folks, we're still looking for a home for her.


----------



## smokey30725

I will send a Walmart or Petco gift card to anyone that adopts her to help out with food, etc.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

smokey30725 said:


> I will send a Walmart or Petco gift card to anyone that adopts her to help out with food, etc.



That's very generous of you, thank you.


----------



## TwiggsCountyHardwoods

I'd be willing if I met all the requirements. But I don't have a fenced in yard and frankly I don't have the means to erect one at present. She looks like a sweet pup and my wife wants to get a dog for the kids. I would rather have one that is trained and not have to go through the puppy stage as it can be frustrating.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

TwiggsCountyHardwoods said:


> I'd be willing if I met all the requirements. But I don't have a fenced in yard and frankly I don't have the means to erect one at present. She looks like a sweet pup and my wife wants to get a dog for the kids. I would rather have one that is trained and not have to go through the puppy stage as it can be frustrating.



Thanks. We've had her on a leash a few times, and she's generally good, but taking her out to the bathroom every time on one would get tedious for my tastes. However, if that's something you're okay with, and willing to train her more on, we could look at a meeting. 

She's trained for sit, stay, and lay down, but as with any younger dog if something gets her attention she needs to be reminded to sit or stay. She's crate trained, house-broken, and is an all-around good dog. It's just that having 3 with our annual migration to the Midwest for Christmas, when combined with the additional food/vet costs, are starting to become too much to bear. Short term was okay, long-term isn't as possible as I thought it would be. Still, I'm glad we took her in because her behavior is awesome, on average, compared with when we first got her, and we know she's getting a lot more attention with us than she was with the other family. They just had a young child who had a much more active life outside the house so she was alone a lot where we're home way more often. 

On peculiarity is that she loves to sleep under our bed at night. She'll come up for a little while into the bed with us, but for the most part she wants to be under it. I've never seen a dog this size who could, or would want to, do that.


----------



## TwiggsCountyHardwoods

Let show the pictures to my wife and I will message you tomorrow if she is on board with this. We are a stay at home family with two young kids. We don't get out much as we are home bodies so she would have company more often than not.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

TwiggsCountyHardwoods said:


> Let show the pictures to my wife and I will message you tomorrow if she is on board with this. We are a stay at home family with two young kids. We don't get out much as we are home bodies so she would have company more often than not.



Most excellent. Thank you for even considering it.


----------



## TwiggsCountyHardwoods

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Most excellent. Thank you for even considering it.



I spoke with the wife she said she would be willing to met and talk about it. I tried to PM you but I couldn't get it to work. PM me with your suggestions. Thanks


----------



## StriperrHunterr

I sent the PM, I don't know if you've received it. I didn't get an error message though.


----------



## JustUs4All

If y'all have a meeting of the minds on this pup, I will drive him anywhere in GA that he needs to go.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

JustUs4All said:


> If y'all have a meeting of the minds on this pup, I will drive him anywhere in GA that he needs to go.



Thank you, that's also very generous. 

I suggested that I make a trip to Twiggs' area to a neutral meeting place at first, just to see if they like her that little bit, and since we're all meeting for the first time. If that all goes well then we can retire to their place to see how she gets on with the house and the whole family. 

We'll work out details via PM and I'll update this thread as appropriate. 

Thanks to everyone for sharing, for looking, and especially for offering help.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Kaya's still available for adoption. I won't go into details other than to say that plans never solidified.


----------



## JustUs4All

Still good for the ride if it can help.


----------



## smokey30725

I will still kick in a walmart gift card as well.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Thanks guys.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

She's still available for anyone that wants a companion.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Updated pic from this weekend where she's snuggled up watching TV with us.


----------



## JustUs4All

I am still good for a free ride.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

JustUs4All said:


> I am still good for a free ride.



Thanks, JustUs.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Thanks everyone for your support and your offers. Kaya went to her forever family yesterday. My wife's cousin has one dog and they wanted another to give him a pal and help socialize him. We did an orientation with them weekend before last and it went well. 

We got a message and a video last night of everyone getting along so things are looking great.


----------



## specialk

good deal SH!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Thanks, buddy. We've seen more pics and videos from them and she's loving it. They play really well together and then they both collapse in the living room for a few hours.


----------



## Hornet22

How's Kaya doin SH????????????


----------



## StriperrHunterr

She's doing well, thanks. We get videos from them every so often of her playing with her new brother and they really seem to enjoy each other. She loves having more people to cuddle with and more beds to sleep under.


----------



## JustUs4All

I like happy endings.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Same here, sir. We didn't want her to go to just any home, nor did we want to have to take her to a shelter. This appears to have worked out for everyone involved, and we'll still likely see her a few times through the year while he's stationed at Gordon and at least when we all go back to Kansas for Christmas. 

I'm glad we picked her up and found her a home, but it's really nice having the house back to "normal". Our alpha seems to be way more relaxed now and we realized that while our hearts want to help every dog we just don't have the resources to do it.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Here's another pic from this week with her new Momma.


----------



## JustUs4All

Congtratulations on a job well done.


----------



## Crickett

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Thanks everyone for your support and your offers. Kaya went to her forever family yesterday. My wife's cousin has one dog and they wanted another to give him a pal and help socialize him. We did an orientation with them weekend before last and it went well.
> 
> We got a message and a video last night of everyone getting along so things are looking great.





StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Thanks, buddy. We've seen more pics and videos from them and she's loving it. They play really well together and then they both collapse in the living room for a few hours.





StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Here's another pic from this week with her new Momma.


----------

